# 2 Cor 10:5



## KGP (Dec 1, 2017)

I have always remembered this verse to say 'taking every thought captive to the obedience of Christ'. I reflected as I was recalling it from memory today that the way i remembered it, was that we are taking thoughts captive, not unto Christ, but unto the obedience of Christ. Some might say splitting hairs, maybe you are right. But the way I conceive of both wordings there is a significant difference, namely that to take my every thoughts captive to the obedience of Christ focuses my mind not on getting it right on my end so much as recalling 'the obedience of Christ' - and in remembering Christ's obedience, I take my thoughts captive into his obedience offered in my place for my salvation. It is a slight change of perspective that is significant for me at least.

Anyway, I welcome your thoughts and comments.


ESV:
We destroy arguments and every lofty opinion raised against the knowledge of God, and take every thought captive to obey Christ,

KJV:
Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ;

BLB:
overthrowing arguments, and every high thing lifting itself up against the knowledge of God, and taking captive every thought into the obedience of Christ,


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 1, 2017)

I often meditate on 2 Corinthians 10:4 and 5, using it in prayer at times.
4 (For the weapons of our warfare are not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strong holds
5 Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ;


----------

